# GCC 3.2 und Java-Plugin für Mozilla

## glasen

Hallo da Draussen,

Ich versuch jetzt schon seit drei Tagen mir ein Java-SDK mit dem GCC-3.2 zu kompilieren (Gentoo 1.4RC1). Anleitung gibts ja im Netz. Das Kompilieren macht keine Probleme und selbstgemachte Java-Installation läuft auch, doch das Plugin reisst Mozilla immer in den Tod. Hab Konqueror ausprobiert, selbes Problem. In der Log-Datei die beim Absturz erstellt wird, taucht irgendwo auf das es scheinbar ein Problem mit Motif gibt.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung für das Problem? Im englischsprachigen Teil des Forums gab es mal eine Diskussion über genau dasselbe Problem. Da kam aber nix dabei raus.

Ich brauch nämlich ab und zu Java (Onlinebanking) und jedes Mal Windows hochfahren um eine Überweisung zu tätigen....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Wenns geht, fliegt Windows von der Platte (dann gibts keinen Grund mehr 8GB auf der Platte zu verschwenden)  :Wink: 

----------

## Dimitri

Mozilla hat Probleme mit Plugins wenn er selbst mit gcc3.x kompiliert wurde. (Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach und vielen Forumseinträgen nach zu Urteilen)

Am besten Du holst Du dir die binary Versionen von Mozilla.org und von javasoft.com. Geschwindigkeitsverluste gibts hier nicht wirklich. Zumindest hab ich keine gravierenden festgestellt. 

Dim

----------

## glasen

Dann werd ich das mal versuchen. 

Aber irgendwann sollte das Problem in von irgendjemand (am besten SUN und Mozilla.org) Angriff genommen werden.

Ziemlich alle großen Distri-Hersteller (Mandrake, RedHat, SuSE, usw.) bringen demnächst eine GCC-3.2-basierte Distri auf den Markt.

Wäre sch... wenn die das selbe Problem hätten.

----------

## roha

Hallo allerseits

Ich habe mir den Molzilla besorgt und bekomme beim versuch

ihn zu installieren folgenden Fehler: mozilla-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.

Die Datei existiert auch nicht nur wie bekomme ich sie.

Mein System ist Gentoo 1.4rc1 auf Athlon 1800XP.

MFG Robert

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich glaub so ein Problem hatte ich auch mal.

es gibt bei emerge eine option --onlydeps, die nur die benötigten Pakete installiert nicht jedoch die Anwendung selbst.

Versuch doch mal ein emerge --onlydeps mozilla

Dann werden evtl. fehlende libs noch installiert. Vielleicht liegts daran

Dim

PS. kann sein das --onlydeps nicht stimmt. Im Zweifellsfall in der Doku nachsehen.

----------

## Malawi

Ich benutze zwar nicht den Mozilla, sondern den Konqueror, aber mit dem funktioniert Suns neuestes Java 1.4.1 auf einem gentoo 1.4 mit gcc3.2 problemlos.

mfG Malawi

----------

## AlterEgo

 *roha wrote:*   

> Hallo allerseits
> 
> Ich habe mir den Molzilla besorgt und bekomme beim versuch
> 
> ihn zu installieren folgenden Fehler: mozilla-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
> ...

 

http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/~timothy/misc/

Bitte   :Cool: 

----------

## roha

Danke für den Link, die lib findet er jetzt

Leider gibt es nun folgenden Fehler:

./mozilla-installer: line 55:  3975 Speicherzugriffsfehler  ./mozilla-installer-bin --sync $@

Den Netscape7.0 habe ich auch mal probiert und der

läßt sich installieren gibt beim starten aber auch einen

Speicherzugriffsfehler. Nur der Konqueror geht ohne

probleme.

MFG Robert

Ps.

Habe den Mozilla mal deinstaliert und jetzt geht der Netscape7.0

auf einmal einwandfrei.

----------

## DocSilly

Die libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 bekommt ihr auch durchn # emerge lib-compat , is dann im /usr/lib/   .....  ich probiers gerade mal wieder java-from-scratch mit der 1.4.0_02 zu kompilieren ... gibts fuer die final 1.4.1 schon ebuild ?

----------

